# Boozler remodel...



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'm painting the inside floor and the old gunwale and bow, oyster white and all the wood is gonna be a light biege. I'm putting some trim pieces also, I think they'll look good. Also, the rod lockers hold 3 rods each, and most can fit a fly rod. 
It's a great little boat, and BMT was 2 grand. With a couple little projects here and there, it now is pretty much perfect for most of the fishing I do. At some point I'll need to paint the outside of the hull, but as soon as this project is done... I'm going boozlin'.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking good Red. As long as you don't mess with that sweet platform then everything should freshen up nicely


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Looking good Red. As long as you don't mess with that sweet platform then everything should freshen up nicely


Thanks AH. The platform ain't going nowhere, but she could use a coat of spar soon. 
I was at a store in titusville, and some guy associated with hells bay was all kinds of into that platform. Taking pics and asking for my name and number. Asking if I wanted to build more. It's unique and all, but I don't think it fits into what a hells bay is all about.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The fishyest boat in ML...just keeps on goin' man.

Wanna see some finished pics!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

oh yeah.... thats nice


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> The fishyest boat in ML...just keeps on goin' man.
> 
> Wanna see some finished pics!


I had to do something, Matty. All the fish were starting to reconize the boozler, like they did my kayak. 
I've got some finished pics, well almost finished pics. Just a little touch up left. I'll post some tomorrow.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> oh yeah.... thats nice


Thanks anytide. I need to get in touch with you about your push pole/rod holder belt type thingy. I was checkin it out the other day, and I want one.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Just some minor touch up and stuff left. She'll be ready for the weekend. Not bad for a couple weeks... Now I just need to do the rubrail and paint the outside of the hull and she'll be down right sexy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

Tasty!

2 questions.

What did you use to cap of the ends of the bamboo on the platform horizontals (at least it looks like they have rounded caps)?

What primer and paint did you use?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Tasty!
> 
> 2 questions.
> 
> ...


It's not a cap, it's the solid part that's at the node.

I just used the cheap rustloeum paint from HD. Easy to touch up every now and again. I mixed it with a silica sand for non-skid. I spent alot more on epoxy than I did the paint. The whole project only cost around 400 bucks.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Looks sick!


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Looks amazing, I really like the gunwale lockers and the added benefits they bring not only for storage but for maneuverability while fighting those beasts.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats sweeet /prolly full of reds by now....


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Think I saw you on the water today, came kinda close to you south of the PNT, sorry about that. I was getting out of that super skinny water and wasnt sure if it was you.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Think I saw you on the water today, came kinda close to you south of the PNT, sorry about that. I was getting out of that super skinny water and wasnt sure if it was you.


Alot people get kinda close throughout a day on the lagoon, no worries man. Should of came closer and said hey. Did you happen to get in on the thousands of fish that were there. At one point most converged into one of the biggest schools I've ever seen. One of those times I wished I had a go pro.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Think I saw you on the water today, came kinda close to you south of the PNT, sorry about that. I was getting out of that super skinny water and wasnt sure if it was you.
> 
> 
> Alot people get kinda close throughout a day on the lagoon, no worries man. Should of came closer and said hey. Did you happen to get in on the thousands of fish that were there. At one point most converged into one of the biggest schools I've ever seen. One of those times I wished I had a go pro.


No we fished the PNT after I saw you. Bumped up a few schools but couldn't chase em where u were. Did you bring any to the boat?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > Think I saw you on the water today, came kinda close to you south of the PNT, sorry about that. I was getting out of that super skinny water and wasnt sure if it was you.
> >
> >
> > Alot people get kinda close throughout a day on the lagoon, no worries man. Should of came closer and said hey. Did you happen to get in on the thousands of fish that were there. At one point most converged into one of the biggest schools I've ever seen. One of those times I wished I had a go pro.
> ...


Oh yeah, got a few. Not as many as I should have, though. They weren't being very cooperative. All the ones caught were upper and over slots. The boozler was properly slimed.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks really nice... Added alot of deck space too.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

My last beef with the boozler was the hull slap. She was a mouthy one. I smoothed out the chine with some bondo glass for the first 5'. Didn't know if it was going to hush her up or how it would affect her handling/turning. After some testing on the water today, she doesn't have much to say any longer and I didn't notice any change in handling. 

Now I just need to finish sanding down the outside, and painting it. What should I paint the outside with? I'm not super concerned with fairing it to perfection or anything, but would like to use good paint that will last a long time and look good. 

I forgot to add... The added weight from all the decking, has improved the way she handles chop dramatically. It was blowin pretty good today with a good 1-2 chop. Didn't get a drop of water on me and was able to cruise at a much higher speed. I'll sacrifice the bit of draft I probably lost, for her to perform in nasty conditions as nice as she did today. She's solid, like a bulldog, now...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> My last beef with the boozler was the hull slap. She was a mouthy one. I smoothed out the chine with some bondo glass for the first 5'. Didn't know if it was going to hush her up or how it would affect her handling/turning. After some testing on the water today, she doesn't have much to say any longer and I didn't notice any change in handling.
> 
> Now I just need to finish sanding down the outside, and painting it. What should I paint the outside with? I'm not super concerned with fairing it to perfection or anything, but would like to use good paint that will last a long time and look good.
> 
> I forgot to add... The added weight from all the decking, has improved the way she handles chop dramatically. It was blowin pretty good today with a good 1-2 chop. Didn't get a drop of water on me and was able to cruise at a much higher speed. I'll sacrifice the bit of draft I probably lost, for her to perform in nasty conditions as nice as she did today. She's solid, like a bulldog, now...



A paint that'll definitely last a long time would be Interlux Perfection, or Awlgrip. If you want it to last, don't go with anything cheaper like Interlux Brightsides. That paint is so soft, it peels off easily with one's nail. Use a catalyzed paint, and it'll cling on there well. Just prep the surface with 150 grit.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks PIB. I was already considering awlgrip. Is it best to use a sprayer to apply the awlgrip? Also, I hear awlgrip goes really far.... How much do you think I'd need to do a 14' skiff? Would a gallon be too much or not quite enough?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Thanks PIB. I was already considering awlgrip. Is it best to use a sprayer to apply the awlgrip? Also, I hear awlgrip goes really far.... How much do you think I'd need to do a 14' skiff? Would a gallon be too much or not quite enough?


Dont change the color too drastically, then I can't find you on the water unless I spot that brown platform


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I just got some awlgrip for free... So I guess it's gonna be a light biege color for the booze. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Here's the last pic of the boozler, before it was sanded to be painted. I'll hopefully have some finished pics soon.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Man that looks great!! As much as I love the platform an aluminum one would really finish the boat. Don't get me wrong it's uniqueness is undeniably great but with the updates you've made, to me it now detracts from the overall style and finish the Boozler now boasts. Maybe a bamboo toe rail could be something to consider to keep the legacy of the Boozler alive.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like it, I hope you keep the platform as long as it works right. What if you used split bamboo for a rub rail? That would be really cheap and if it ever gets too banged up it would be easy enough to replace.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks guys... The platform is gonna stay until it no longer looks good. But it still looks the same as it did a year ago, so I don't think it's going away any time soon. You're right though, Hicatch, an aluminum platform would look really good. I've thought about a rub and toerail and even a bamboo transom light, I just never get around to actually doing it. 
It does need something to tie it all together though. I'll have to go by the bamboo shop and see what kind of pieces I can find.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'm also thinking about upgrading to the new strongarm push pole holders. They are a much better suited design for my boat, plus they're pretty slick looking too. I was thinking about a carbon marine tiller extention, but it'd end up costing about $250. So, I'll just repaint the one I made for less than $15.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Not withstanding, adding more bamboo for trim and function will tie the look together. I really loved your boat and the platform nhen I first saw it in Scottsmoor, now the boat just is simply impressive in terms of looks, form and function. A fine refurbishment in deed.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job man.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Nice job man.


Thanks, Jess. Everything was going super smooth, until I started messing around with awlgrip... I should have listened when it said "FOR PROFFESIONAL USE ONLY".
I have a friend coming by tomorrow, hopefully he can steer me in a better direction. I can't even get the primer to look decent with a consistant flow, so I don't know how I'm gonna make the awlgrip look good...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is how I would get the paint right...drag it south and drop it off at Paint it Blacks and then next week go pick it up.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Here is how I would get the paint right...drag it south and drop it off at Paint it Blacks and then next week go pick it up.


I hear you, but unfortunately money is an issue. I wish my buddy wouldn't have had some awlgrip for free, cause I wouldn't be in this predicament. I would've just gelcoated it and been done with it. Now I'm invested with time and money. Just the money in the right brushes and rollers along with some other miscellaneous things is already over a couple hundred bucks. I don't even wanna think about how many hours of sanding.
If my buddy can't get me right, then I'll just bite the loss of time and money, and go with gelcoat. I don't know what else to do. :'(


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is a possible easy solution: prep it to the point you are satisfied with. Roll on a thin coat of epoxy on Saturday morning. Let it dry and sand on Saturday night. Repeat on Sunday. Then sometime during the week paint it with rustoleum (like $12 at Lowes) Buy a white and a colored and mix to get the color you want. Touch up is a piece of cake and by next saturday you are fishing.

Not the ideal way to finish your project but you mentioed it is a utility build and it will get the job done.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

> > Nice job man.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jess. Everything was going super smooth, until I started messing around with awlgrip... I should have listened when it said "FOR PROFFESIONAL USE ONLY".
> I have a friend coming by tomorrow, hopefully he can steer me in a better direction. I can't even get the primer to look decent with a consistant flow, so I don't know how I'm gonna make the awlgrip look good...


Just thinking out loud: Is there enough Awlgrip that you could sacrifice a cup or pint to just practice on a piece of scrap? I bet just a little practice time would improve the results considerably.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Use the awlgrip but get it spayed maybe?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Well.... A new day and new attitude, and the first coat of awlgrip turn out fan-freakin-tastic. I don't know why I was so worried about it yesterday, but it looks amazing. I'll post some pics later tonight or first thing tomorrow. It is by no means as perfect as if it were done by professionals, I'm sure, but it tickles my fancy right nice.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

So... Here are some pics of the first coat. I can't believe how good it looks with only one coat, what a difference. I cannot wait to go boozlin'.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn dude, that looks killer. Be very careful though, I heard those NSB reds do not take kind to fancy/shiny rigs  Hurry up and cure that thing so the boozler gets its mojo back. Good job!!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Damn dude, that looks killer. Be very careful though, I heard those NSB reds do not take kind to fancy/shiny rigs  Hurry up and cure that thing so the boozler gets its mojo back. Good job!!


Thanks AH, I couldn't be happier... But a fancy/shiny rig is vital, to catching the NSB tarpon that will be here shortly!


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

I like how the bow hovers above the ground, defying gravity!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

what were you worried about?

Looks great man!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> what were you worried about?
> 
> Looks great man!


Thanks DN. I don't know why I was buggin' out... Guess I was just worried about mucking it up, and it turn out looking like b-hole. 
I can't wait to get her back in the water and on some fish! 
I'll post some pics of the finished boozler soon...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Here are pics of the almost complete boozler. I'm waiting on one more final touch to arrive, but it's cured and ready to fish. Well worth all the time and effort that was given. I went ahead and replaced the bunks and rollers on the trailer, and added a walk plank for loading and unloading. I also put awlgrip on the deck too, I figured I might as well.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

This is probably a stupid question, but how do you cut the plywood to match the inside curves of the hull? Do you use a compass or something else?

You did a great job!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> This is probably a stupid question, but how do you cut the plywood to match the inside curves of the hull?  Do you use a compass or something else?
> 
> You did a great job!


Thanks SD. 
It was easiest to scribe the plywood from underneath, and cut a little short of the scribe line to the short of a bevel. There's other ways to do it and make it look pretty true. Scribing it was the easiest in my situation, cause of all the imperfections in the shape of the hull.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Got some pics with a little nicer background, than a messy garage.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SWEET!!!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your rebuild. Enjoy your hard work.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

She's a 'beaut boozler!!! Love how the project came together. I still want to steal your bamboo poling platform. I have access to plenty of bamboo, but it's live/green. Did you harvest your own, or was it already dried? Also, how did you through-bolt it to the transom without it splitting? Thanks again for posting pics of your latest work.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice job meng!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I can't wait for this wind to calm down some.

Satori, I'm pretty sure I pm'd you awhile ago on how I constructed it. Check and see if you still have it, if not pm me and I'll give you the run down on it. If I had to do it again I'd just have an aluminum made.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

The bamboo laminate I ordered, finally came in. 

































I just gotta get some seadek from Tyler at castaway, and it's finished. It may not be everyones taste, but I couldn't be more pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This is sick! I cannot wait to finish mine on 14ft logan skiff similar like yours!.....badass!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks WS, I'm glad and sad that I'm done. I guess I'll have to find another project to keep me occupied...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Thanks WS, I'm glad and sad that I'm done. I guess I'll have to find another project to keep me occupied...


I have plenty of bamboo poles. Can u PM or reply here how to built a poling platform? Thanks


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

That rub rail insert is freekin beautiful!! The boat looks great, I hope to see it up close and personal some day soon.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

AWESOME you have outdone yourself with the laminate. :


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Who's the short dud standing under the canopy???

Great job and a beautiful looking skiff.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a good looking skiff.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

You have one of the nicest Johnsens I've ever seen [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]

When I moved to Titusville about 12 years ago. I bought me a old Johnsen. Before I even had a house to store it. Luckily the dude I got it from let me store at his place for a couple of months. My wife busted my balls about my priorities. ;D Mine had full factory decks front and rear. But not near as functional as your layout. They were literally just decks. I agree about the hull slap. That was about the only thing I didn't like. I too also thought about the glass Bondo to smooth it over. But never did it. The funny thing is she still caught a lot of reds outta the goon for me. Mine Johnsen was powered with a 30hp tiller Johnson.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

the "bamboozler"


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I appreciate it. 
Swamp... I'm positive the hull slap bothered me more than the fish. I've caught quite a few, literally a couple feet, from her slappy hull. She is much, much more quiet now though.

I might look into getting a SS prop, in maybe a 12 or 13. She lost almost 4mph, so just a tad more speed wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Since I've finished her, I've been fishing the hell out of her and introducing her to the local redfish population. I was getting sick of the previous tiller handle. Looked into buying a carbon marine one, but $250-275 to me is pure insanity. So I got the creative juices going and an hour later this was the result.








I still need to make a turks head to cap off the kill button, but the stainless nut works great for the time being.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Coolest tiller extension ever! Great build, hopefully I'll catch you on the water one day to get a closer look.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Since I've finished her, I've been fishing the hell out of her and introducing her to the local redfish population. I was getting sick of the previous tiller handle. Looked into buying a carbon marine one, but $250-275 to me is pure insanity. So I got the creative juices going and an hour later this was the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats snazzy !!!


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks great! What is the bamboo sealed with? Do you cut it down green, let it dry, then epoxy?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Looks great! What is the bamboo sealed with? Do you cut it down green, let it dry, then epoxy?


I just use marine spar varnish. It bonds surprisingly well. I have a bunch of scraps from other bamboo projects, that I used for this.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Coolest tiller extension ever! Great build, hopefully I'll catch you on the water one day to get a closer look.


Thanks man. If you ever see me out there, feel free to stop and check it out.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > Since I've finished her, I've been fishing the hell out of her and introducing her to the local redfish population. I was getting sick of the previous tiller handle. Looked into buying a carbon marine one, but $250-275 to me is pure insanity. So I got the creative juices going and an hour later this was the result.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Thanks tide, snazzy was the goal.


----------



## mmaher (Jul 16, 2013)

Just read through the entire thread and the entire time I was thinking. " a bamboo tiller extension would look sweet". Awesome boat!


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

What does this float in?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool great idea! How does the kill switch work? I have the same motor so I would love to make one of my own, out of a different material.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

Red, you've got the creativity down to a science. Awesome, I read your reports in the other section but never could tell what your boat looked like till now. Try to leave some redfish without holes in their mouth for the other guys over there.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> What does this float in?


Don't know exactly. I'd say 6 to 8, depending on who I'm fishing with. By myself it easily floats in 5 to 6. I lost an 1 or 2, after adding the weight. But the extra weight, really helped with handling chop.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Cool great idea! How does the kill switch work? I have the same motor so I would love to make one of my own, out of a different material.


Thanks. It's just a piece of all-thread that goes through the middle, and pushes on the button when I want to kill it. I'm going to use something different, the all-thread is temporary. I'll probably end up using a dowel or pvc, the all-thread is just to heavy.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Red, you've got the creativity down to a science. Awesome, I read your reports in the other section but never could tell what your boat looked like till now. Try to leave some redfish without holes in their mouth  for the other guys over there.


Thanks man, that kind of creativity only happens when you stare at a boat way, way to much. 
As far as the reds go... the damage has already been done.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > Cool great idea! How does the kill switch work? I have the same motor so I would love to make one of my own, out of a different material.
> 
> 
> Thanks. It's just a piece of all-thread that goes through the middle, and pushes on the button when I want to kill it. I'm going to use something different, the all-thread is temporary. I'll probably end up using a dowel or pvc, the all-thread is just to heavy.


how original.........


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > Cool great idea! How does the kill switch work? I have the same motor so I would love to make one of my own, out of a different material.
> >
> >
> > Thanks. It's just a piece of all-thread that goes through the middle, and pushes on the button when I want to kill it. I'm going to use something different, the all-thread is temporary. I'll probably end up using a dowel or pvc, the all-thread is just to heavy.
> ...


I know, I know... I attempted to build a macro hadron atom collider, to send particles at the speed of light into the kill switch. But while acquiring the necessary parts, I became a person of interest by homeland security and had to abandon said project.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what.......


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

lol no idea ^^  

thanks that's not to bad


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

You did a fantastic job on this skiff. Wow. I love the classic touches.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

awesome boat!


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Red, That is sweet! How about a bamboo vinyl wrap for you push pole and for the days you are not fishing (if there is such a think) a bamboo and palm bimini? 

Can't wait to see it up close, looks amazing. Wish I still had my '69 Johnsen. What year is The Boozler?


----------



## clintonb (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice job making a one of a kind flats skiff. If I may ask what did you use to make the black edge on the new plywood pieces you made? Also what thickness marine ply did you use and what is the added weight. thanks and again amazing job.  Clint


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

rkmurphy and lonestar- Thanks guys, I appreciate it.

feedinskeeters- It all started with a bamboo pushpole. As cool as it was, it was a little heavy. Putting a bimini on it, would only encourage my wife to wanna go on the boat. I love her and all, but boat time is my time. The Boozler is a '75. I may be bias, but it's a pretty good looking boat for being 38 years old.

dobie- The black around the deck is just a piece of black rope. The black on the inside edges is paint. I used 1/2" ply and epoxied it. I'd say the added weight is somewhere around 120-140lbs. I might get another johnsen for $150, gut it completely and refurb with all composite. Not quite sure I wanna donate that much time though, we'll see.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

After having the materials for many months, I finally got around to adding spray rails. After I smoothed the chines out (for hull slap reasons and it really made it quiet) there was nothing to divert the water away. I've seen a few Mavericks with these types of spray rails, and it seemed like the quickest way. They help allot. I see the spray coming off in ways I haven't seen before. Which is out and away instead of up and over, lol. I had to start them back further than I wanted, but with where I have my numbers and stamp I had to go with it. Had I been able to bring them forward another 16"-18", I'm pretty sure almost no water at all would come over. I'm not much of a fan of the look of them, but I'm all for the functionality of them.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a cool looking update glad u saved the poling platform my favorite


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Appreciate it, thanks permit. I've been thinking about making a casting platform to match. Eventually I'll get a wild hair. Though knowing myself, it probably won't be for a while.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

After I get the gas lines and front deck floor in I' ll be looking to build a casting platform. I am thinking of PVC but bamboo would look cool. Have no idea were you get it from. My plants in my back yard are to small :-/


----------

